# cairo-dock - Segmentation fault



## Seeker (Dec 3, 2010)

cairo-dock starts successfully, but when I start clicking on icons or changing theirs settings:

```
warning :  (cairo-dock-surface-factory.c:cairo_dock_create_surface_from_image:482)
  Failed to load image '/usr/local/share/cairo-dock/plug-ins/showDesktop/icon-active.png': Fatal error in PNG image file: PNG file corrupted by ASCII conversion

g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
_cd_shortcuts_update_disk_usage: assertion `myData.pDiskUsageList != NULL' failed
_cairo_dock_initiate_config_module ()
separateur necessaire
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```
Log:

```
kernel: pid 8722 (cairo-dock), uid 1001: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
```

I've tried '-c' flag to force use of internal OpenGL.
Crashes same as with '-o' flag.

I've also reinstalled nvidia drivers.
Nada!


----------



## fidaj (Dec 4, 2010)

Show me:
`pkg_info|grep gnome`
`pkg_info|grep glib`

and

Please run cairo-dock the following:
`gdb cairo-dock cairo-dock.core`

and show a complete withdrawal by the command:
`bt full`


----------



## Seeker (Dec 4, 2010)

Until I do it, look at my debug


----------



## fidaj (Dec 4, 2010)

Seeker said:
			
		

> Until I do it, look at my debug



I saw it, but that's not what I need ...


----------



## Seeker (Dec 4, 2010)

Here is a backtrace


----------



## fidaj (Dec 4, 2010)

Seeker said:
			
		

> Here is a backtrace



this is NOT a complete withdrawal ...
it was necessary to continue:
...Type <return> to continue...

AND i never saw:
???
`pkg_info|grep gnome`
`pkg_info|grep glib`


----------



## Seeker (Dec 4, 2010)

```
gnome-applets-2.32.1.1 Applets components for the GNOME 2 Desktop Environment
gnome-control-center-2.32.1 Control center for GNOME 2 project
gnome-desktop-2.32.1 Additional UI API for GNOME 2
gnome-doc-utils-0.20.2 GNOME doc utils
gnome-icon-theme-2.31.0_1 A collection of icons for the GNOME 2 desktop
gnome-keyring-2.32.1 A program that keeps passwords and other secrets
gnome-media-2.32.0  Multimedia applications for the GNOME 2 desktop
gnome-menus-2.30.5  Implementation of the FreeDesktop Desktop Menu Spec
gnome-mime-data-2.18.0_4 A MIME and Application database for GNOME
gnome-mount-0.8_7   A front-end to mount, umount, and eject using HAL
gnome-panel-2.32.1  Panel component for the GNOME 2 Desktop
gnome-session-2.32.1 Session component for the GNOME 2 desktop
gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1_1 GNOME 2 settings daemon
gnome-system-monitor-2.28.2 GNOME 2 system monitor program
gnome-terminal-2.32.1 Terminal component for the GNOME 2 Desktop
gnome-utils-2.32.0,1 GNOME 2 support utilities
gnome-vfs-2.24.4    GNOME Virtual File System
gnome_subr-1.0      Common startup and shutdown subroutines used by GNOME scrip
gnomehier-2.3_12    A utility port that creates the GNOME directory tree
libgnome-2.32.0     Libraries for GNOME, a GNU desktop environment
libgnome-keyring-2.32.0 A program that keeps passwords and other secrets
libgnomecanvas-2.30.2 A graphics library for GNOME
libgnomekbd-2.32.0  GNOME keyboard shared library
libgnomeui-2.24.4   Libraries for the GNOME GUI, a GNU desktop environment
libsoup-gnome-2.32.2 A SOAP (Simple Object Access Protocol) implementation in C
policykit-gnome-0.9.2_5 GNOME frontend to the PolicKit framework
py26-gnome-2.28.1_2 A set of Python bindings for GNOME 2
py26-gnome-extras-2.25.3_10 A set of Python bindings for GNOME 2
system-tools-backends-2.10.1 Backend system admin scripts for gnome-system-tools
dbus-glib-0.88      GLib bindings for the D-BUS messaging system
glib-2.26.1_1       Some useful routines of C programming (current stable versi
glibmm-2.25.5,1     C++ interfaces for glib2
json-glib-0.12.0    JSON (RFC 4627) interface for Glib
```
Backtrace

Backtrace, without Shortcuts and Switcher applets


----------



## fidaj (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks!

I need some time to update the ports up to date, to see how behaves port ...


----------



## Seeker (Dec 4, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## tusov (Dec 5, 2010)

```
#cd /usr/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock-plugins; make deinstall;  
cd /usr/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock; make deinstall; 
pkg_add -rv cairo-dock; pkg_add -rv cairo-dock-plugins; 
cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver; make deinstall; 
cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver-173; make install clean; rehash; reboot -p now
```

:i


----------



## Seeker (Dec 5, 2010)

You want me to get rid of compiled ports and pull binaries instead?
And to dump latest nvidia drivers and shift to legacy drivers?

PS: I don't have problems at all, with compiz's hardcore effects!


----------



## fidaj (Dec 7, 2010)

Seeker said:
			
		

> Excellent!



your problem is - in me have not repeated ...
try to fix the dependencies in the base set of ports

```
pkgdb -F
```

and execute the following

```
portupgrade -fR deskutils/cairo-dock-plugins
```


----------



## Seeker (Dec 8, 2010)

Both done and all rebuilt.
Nada!

How long till you port new version of cairo-dock?


----------



## fidaj (Dec 8, 2010)

Seeker said:
			
		

> Both done and all rebuilt.
> Nada!


not all!
only those - it depends on...



			
				Seeker said:
			
		

> How long till you port new version of cairo-dock?



as soon as he goes from BETA...


----------



## Seeker (Dec 8, 2010)

fidaj said:
			
		

> not all!
> only those - it depends on...
> Well yes, for me, that was 136 dependencies.



Crash occurs as soon as I attempt to right->click and select to edit docking icon -> SegFault


----------



## Seeker (Dec 8, 2010)

*fabounet* (The cairo-dock coder) said:


> 2.2.0 is already stable and was released 2 months ago.


How much time, do you need, to port it over to FreeBSD?


----------



## fidaj (Dec 8, 2010)

Seeker said:
			
		

> *fabounet* (The cairo-dock coder) said:
> 
> How much time, do you need, to port it over to FreeBSD?



I can not know for sure.

show me the new backtrace...
since the last time I not saw that the problem lies in cairo-dock...
and more to me no one has reported about a similar issue ...


----------



## Seeker (Dec 8, 2010)

Well your priority, should be porting new version, as it is for all of us.
Then, if that new version would still be a problem for me, then we would focus on fixing it.

Thx in advance.


----------



## fidaj (Dec 8, 2010)

Seeker said:
			
		

> Well your priority, should be porting new version, as it is for all of us.
> Then, if that new version would still be a problem for me, then we would focus on fixing it.
> 
> Thx in advance.



If the cairo-dock working well for other people, then I do not think that for the sake of one person everyone wants to get a non working port ...

after the successful porting the new version cairo-dock immediately appear in the ports ....


----------



## Maxamoto (Dec 10, 2010)

fidaj said:
			
		

> If the cairo-dock working well for other people, then I do not think that for the sake of one person everyone wants to get a non working port ...
> 
> after the successful porting the new version cairo-dock immediately appear in the ports ....



I have the exact same problem as Seeker. Right-click for options on the dock kills it dead and leaves a nice core dump. Every time. I have Nvidia drivers as well, and Compiz runs like a champ, cube and all. In fact, all my graphics-heavy processes work great (stellarium, google earth, etc) with no issues. My solution was to make deinstall.


----------



## fidaj (Dec 11, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=153784
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=153785

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIvoCPzzxuE


----------



## Seeker (Dec 12, 2010)

Thx, for your effort.
I'll test it.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 12, 2010)

cairo-dock compiles successfully.
cairo-dock-plugins doesn't:

```
[  7%] Building C object Animated-icons/src/CMakeFiles/cd-Animated-icons.dir/applet-unfold.c.o
In file included from /usr/local/include/cairo-dock/cairo-dock.h:31,
                 from /usr/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock-plugins/work/cairo-dock-plugins-2.2.0-4/Animated-icons/src/applet-struct.h:24,
                 from /usr/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock-plugins/work/cairo-dock-plugins-2.2.0-4/Animated-icons/src/applet-unfold.c:24:
/usr/local/include/GL/glu.h:287: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

In file included from /usr/local/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h:233,
                 from /usr/local/include/cairo-dock/cairo-dock/cairo-dock-struct.h:26,
                 from /usr/local/include/cairo-dock/cairo-dock.h:34,
                 from /usr/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock-plugins/work/cairo-dock-plugins-2.2.0-4/Animated-icons/src/applet-struct.h:24,
                 from /usr/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock-plugins/work/cairo-dock-plugins-2.2.0-4/Animated-icons/src/applet-unfold.c:24:
/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtkitemfactory.h:47: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype
Linking C shared library libcd-Animated-icons.so
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lrsvg-2
gmake[2]: *** [Animated-icons/src/libcd-Animated-icons.so] Error 1
gmake[1]: *** [Animated-icons/src/CMakeFiles/cd-Animated-icons.dir/all] Error 2
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1
```
Trying again:

```
===>  Building for cairo-dock-plugins-2.2.0.4
Linking C shared library libcd-Cairo-Penguin.so
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lrsvg-2
gmake[2]: *** [Cairo-Penguin/src/libcd-Cairo-Penguin.so] Error 1
gmake[1]: *** [Cairo-Penguin/src/CMakeFiles/cd-Cairo-Penguin.dir/all] Error 2
gmake[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
Linking C shared library libcd-Animated-icons.so
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lrsvg-2
gmake[2]: *** [Animated-icons/src/libcd-Animated-icons.so] Error 1
gmake[1]: *** [Animated-icons/src/CMakeFiles/cd-Animated-icons.dir/all] Error 2
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1
```
I already have, installed librsvg2-2.32.1_1 and all ports are up to date, under 8.2 PRERELEASE


----------



## fidaj (Dec 12, 2010)

show me

```
uname -a
```
and cairo-dock-plugins.log

```
cd /usr/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock-plugins && make clean && make > cairo-dock-plugins.log
```


----------



## Seeker (Dec 12, 2010)

Done_!_


----------



## fidaj (Dec 12, 2010)

Will the result of the assembly if the file /usr/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock-plugins/Makefile to change MAKE_JOBS_SAFE on MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 12, 2010)

I believe, you wanted to say/ask:


> Will it result in assembly, if in file /usr/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock-plugins/Makefile, MAKE_JOBS_SAFE is changed into MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE?


Will try it ...


----------



## fidaj (Dec 12, 2010)

Seeker said:
			
		

> I believe, you wanted to say/ask:
> 
> Will try it ...



Perhaps ... 
I know English is very bad ...
But I hope you understand me and so ...


----------



## Seeker (Dec 12, 2010)

He he ...

I've tried combinations: (also default: *MAKE_JOBS_SAFE=YES*)

```
MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=  YES
MAKE_JOBS_SAFE=    NO
MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=  NO
```

And they've all *failed*, at the same spot.


----------



## fidaj (Dec 12, 2010)

you need re-download the file cairo-dock-plugins
for build cairo-dock-plugins need to gcc 4.4+


----------



## Seeker (Dec 13, 2010)

```
===>   cairo-dock-plugins-2.2.0.4 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   cairo-dock-plugins-2.2.0.4 depends on executable: gcc44 - not found
===>    Verifying install for gcc44 in /usr/ports/lang/gcc44
===>  [B][color="Red"]gcc-4.4.6.20101026 is marked as broken: does not build.[/color][/B]
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/gcc44.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock-plugins.
```


----------



## fidaj (Dec 13, 2010)

???????
4.4+ -> 4.5....
could and guess ...


----------



## Seeker (Dec 13, 2010)

Your flag doesn't work, so I had to edit Makefile:

```
USE_GCC=4.6
```

*Success!*


```
===>   Registering installation for cairo-dock-plugins-2.2.0.4
===>  Cleaning for gcc-4.6.0.20101127
===>  Cleaning for zip-3.0
===>  Cleaning for binutils-2.20.1_3
===>  Cleaning for gmp-5.0.1
===>  Cleaning for mpfr-3.0.0
===>  Cleaning for mpc-0.8.2
===>  Cleaning for cairo-dock-plugins-2.2.0.4
```
It is unbelievable how many dependencies, it pulled in.
And that gcc46 and it's tools, compiled in a time frame, like 3 Firefoxes!


And how much I've tested it, there was no crash whatsoever.
Good job.


----------



## fidaj (Dec 13, 2010)

I check it in tinderbox ...


----------



## Seeker (Dec 29, 2010)

Have you already checked it in yours tinderbox?
It is still not in a ports tree.


----------



## fidaj (Dec 29, 2010)

Seeker said:
			
		

> Have you already checked it in yours tinderbox?



No
I do not have free time...

you have a port - patches accepted here:http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html
can try to do it yourself


----------



## Seeker (Dec 29, 2010)

fidaj said:
			
		

> No
> I do not have free time...
> 
> you have a port - patches accepted here:http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html
> can try to do it yourself



Now you too, want me to port, a port. 
Why am I always, at the end, pushed to do it on my own.
I am still studying FreeBSD and so ...


I too, don't have a free time!
I am completely busy having a binge, starting again in a next 5 min. (Bottles all around me) 
And then I'll binge'n & bltchi'n with my friends till the rise of 2011! +3 extra days


----------



## Seeker (Jan 10, 2011)

fidaj said:
			
		

> No
> I do not have free time...
> 
> you have a port - patches accepted here:http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html
> can try to do it yourself


I've already told you what to edit (patch), in order to make it compile.
I am still using it without any problems.

Do you have time now, to update ports tree?


----------



## fidaj (Jan 10, 2011)

Seeker said:
			
		

> I've already told you what to edit (patch), in order to make it compile.
> I am still using it without any problems.
> 
> Do you have time now, to update ports tree?



http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=153784
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=153785


----------



## Seeker (Jan 10, 2011)

Wait, wait, those patches are so huge, that my head hurts!

I successfully run it on 8.2-RC1
Does it not compile on yours 9.0-CURRENT?

And those applets, are a complete code bloat and not useful!!

I need cairo's core, it's themes and only applets: *logout* and *compiz icon*, as for me cairo is a taskbar and holds icon launchers for applications installed via ports (and those _applets_ kind of, force theirs usages *instead* of apps from ports and that is not _FreeBSD's way_)

Well, HELL, ditch the applets I say!!
I don't even need those: *logout* and *compiz icon*, as i.e; logout's function can be put in *icon launcher*, by setting command to execute on click(normally executes port's binary)


----------



## Seeker (Jan 30, 2011)

Hej fidaj!
Looks like you've updated the port!

Besides on my amd64 laptop, now I've also tested it on my i386 server and it works.

*Excellent job!*
:beergrin


----------

